# Transfer from camera to iPad



## guzzibob (Feb 18, 2020)

Is there a way to transfer photos from a DSLR(Can 5d3) to an Apple iPad ?    Possibly  using a USB to lighting cable?


----------



## HobbyJohn (Feb 18, 2020)

Apple (and probably some 3rd parties) makes a dongle that accepts SD cards and plugs into the lightning port. After connecting the dongle and SD card, you can import the pictures to the Photos App, Files app, and now also directly into LR for ios. Photos app does accept RAW.

(However, recently my attempts to import directly to LR have failed, so I go to Photos first, then import into LR, then delete from Photos. It’s inconvenient but is my best option when traveling. When I get back to my PC I copy from to my HDD from the LRCC sync)


----------



## guzzibob (Feb 18, 2020)

HobbyJohn said:


> Apple (and probably some 3rd parties) makes a dongle that accepts SD cards and plugs into the lightning port. After connecting the dongle and SD card, you can import the pictures to the Photos App, Files app, and now also directly into LR for ios. Photos app does accept RAW.
> 
> (However, recently my attempts to import directly to LR have failed, so I go to Photos first, then import into LR, then delete from Photos. It’s inconvenient but is my best option when traveling. When I get back to my PC I copy from to my HDD from the LRCC sync)


Thanks for that info, much appreciated.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Feb 18, 2020)

Direct import from card reader to Lightroom on iPad works great, I’ve tried it a few times, and it’s been pretty reliable ever since Apple released iPad OS 13.2 and Adobe updated Lightroom for iOS to match. Now you can completely bypass Apple Photos in two ways:

Copy images directly from a camera card to a folder on the iPad, using the Files app in iOS
Import images directly from a camera card to Lightroom
The adapter that works is the Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter. It's the one with a pass-through Lightning port, which is used to provide power to an attached USB card reader, storage drive, or other device. In many cases you will need a power source plugged into that Lightning port, such as an AC adapter, computer, or a USB power bank. Otherwise iOS might complain about not having enough power for the device.

I am not sure if any other adapter will work. If you get the Apple Lightning to USB (not USB 3) adapter that has only a USB-A port and no power connection, there will be no way to power USB card readers and other devices.

Victoria’s book Adobe Lightroom: Edit Like A Pro lists the steps for importing to Lightroom on an iOS device, starting on page 34. It also describes the differences between doing this in iOS 13.2 or later vs iOS 13.1 or earlier. You can avoid Apple Photos only if the iPad is on iOS 13.2 or later . The book also reminds us that videos may not transfer.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Victoria’s book Adobe Lightroom: Edit Like A Pro lists the steps for importing to Lightroom on an iOS device, starting on page 34. It also describes the differences between doing this in iOS 13.2 or later vs iOS 13.1 or earlier. You can avoid Apple Photos only if the iPad is on iOS 13.2 or later . The book also reminds us that videos may not transfer.


On your LR Classic Other Downloads page, there's a bonus ebook on using the iPad for travel, that's got the iOS13.2+ instructions in it too.


----------



## Tim Pindar (Sep 11, 2020)

HobbyJohn said:


> Apple (and probably some 3rd parties) makes a dongle that accepts SD cards and plugs into the lightning port. After connecting the dongle and SD card, you can import the pictures to the Photos App, Files app, and now also directly into LR for ios. Photos app does accept RAW.
> 
> (However, recently my attempts to import directly to LR have failed, so I go to Photos first, then import into LR, then delete from Photos. It’s inconvenient but is my best option when traveling. When I get back to my PC I copy from to my HDD from the LRCC sync)



Like HobbyJohn, I can no longer import photos from my memory card directly into LR mobile on my iPad Pro using Apple's Lightning to SD card reader. It doesn't seem to recognise that anything is connected. I have to import them into Photos app first, and delete them from there later once they've automatically loaded into LR. Is anyone aware of a fix for this?

I'm on the latest iOS and LR app.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 11, 2020)

Check Settings > Privacy > Files and Folders. Sometimes you can end up with Lr in there twice (from updates) - try sliding permission off then on (and if there's only one do it for that one)


----------



## Tim Pindar (Sep 11, 2020)

That worked like a dream, thank you Paul!

There were two Lightrooms there, one of which disappeared when I started moving the sliders. For the other, sliding it off and on has cured the problem.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 11, 2020)

Excellent!!!


----------



## downloadprogramsline (Sep 15, 2020)

HobbyJohn said:


> Apple (and probably some 3rd parties) makes a dongle that accepts SD cards and plugs into the lightning port. After connecting the dongle and SD card, you can import the pictures to the Photos App, Files app, and now also directly into LR for ios. Photos app does accept RAW.
> 
> (However, recently my attempts to import directly to LR have failed, so I go to Photos first, then import into LR, then delete from Photos. It’s inconvenient but is my best option when traveling. When I get back to my PC I copy from to my HDD from the LRCC sync)


thank you


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 19, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Direct import from card reader to Lightroom on iPad works great, I’ve tried it a few times, and it’s been pretty reliable ever since Apple released iPad OS 13.2 and Adobe updated Lightroom for iOS to match. Now you can completely bypass Apple Photos in two ways:
> 
> Copy images directly from a camera card to a folder on the iPad, using the Files app in iOS
> Import images directly from a camera card to Lightroom”
> ...


----------



## Wil (Sep 20, 2020)

I use iXpand drive usb from sandisk and is direct connected to my ipad. I can send/copy photos in raw format direct from my ipad to this usb drive. I only download them first into my photo album to sort the bad ones and upload the others from photos in this drive.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 20, 2020)

Wil said:


> I use iXpand drive usb from sandisk and is direct connected to my ipad. I can send/copy photos in raw format direct from my ipad to this usb drive. I only download them first into my photo album to sort the bad ones and upload the others from photos in this drive.


I have a portable USB-C drive called iDiskk.  It does the same role that you use the iXpand disk for,   I do not use the iPadOS Photos app or storage,  I milord directly into Lightroom (mobile) from the camera card and later move these to the iDiskk.


----------

